# The Best Vegan Food Brand! :-*



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

One of the best brands is Morning Star! They have loads of burgers, some soups, and meats ! Whats bad is that it is expensive so if your on a tight budget I wouldn't buy this unless your a very strict vegan! But all in all it's very good and worth the money!  :-* XD Comment for more


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

You like?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Vegan is an old Native American word for "Bad Hunter"... I kid I kid.. I've had morning star stuff before and it's pretty good, but if you are a guy, I'd stay away from the soy based stuff as too much of it will convert to estrogen, and give you man boobs... or moobs. There's a brand called Quoron or something similar that is not soy based and pretty good. I've tried some of there stuff and am trying to rotate it into my diet.. but there's no way I'm ever going Vegan!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I really like Morning Star sausage patties. I've never tried their soups. Thanks for the tip.
Moose


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Not a brand, but www.veganstore.com sells a variety of food and other products that we can not buy locally. I've had good results from them.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I buy a lot of Morningstar stuff (bacon, burgers, crumbled hamburger). I've had the Quorn "chicken", which is really good b/c it has a texture like cooked chicken (IMO), but around here you can only buy it at Whole Foods. Another good brand is Lightlife, which makes vegan "chicken" strips & "steak" strips, for those who like to make fajitas. I saute them with onions, peppers, cooked rice, with a bit of fajita seasoning, wrap them in a flour tortilla, and .... :droolie:


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey thank you for the feedback and comment what else you want! thanks, Kalena


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Moose33 said:


> I really like Morning Star sausage patties. I've never tried their soups. Thanks for the tip.
> Moose


Hey I think you would be a great suggesting partner on her for me! If you wanna BE A TEAM Lol just say yes and tell me what else I should make!!!!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

d_saum said:


> Vegan is an old Native American word for "Bad Hunter"...


hahhaha! I was thinking something similar...



d_saum said:


> .. but there's no way I'm ever going Vegan!


Yeah, same here. Uggh.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Please dont gross me out. vegan = yuck


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like Morningstar burgers, but only with lots of cheese and bacon.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Hey I think you would be a great suggesting partner on her for me! If you wanna BE A TEAM Lol just say yes and tell me what else I should make!!!!!!


For some reason this statement confuses me...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I like Morningstar burgers, but only with lots of cheese and bacon.


With cheese, onion, mayo, & other condiments, it's completely edible. I've forgotten what McD's even tastes like.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hey thank you for the feedback and comment what else you want! thanks, Kalena


So after reading this thread again, I am starting to wonder if you are here to sell something or advertise. Do you work for Morningstar or something?


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> So after reading this thread again, I am starting to wonder if you are here to sell something or advertise. Do you work for Morningstar or something?


Haha nope! When I posted this I ment to say the best brands not brand!!!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

d_saum said:


> For some reason this statement confuses me...


INeed some main people to team up with me! In others word 3 people will be chosen to give me ideas to post after being suggested on here


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm pretty much a vegan. Except for fish... Chicken.... Wild game... Beef... Foul..shrimp..scallops...pork, but other than these I stay away from meat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> For some reason this statement confuses me...


She is a tween who thinks this forum will earn her "cool points"


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Kalena,

Do you think much about the things that are happening in the world? What are your thoughts? Do you feel safe with the way things are going in this world?


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

I have some Vegan friends, I was wondering the other day what will happen to the vegans when the world changes and all the designer vegetables and non animal protein sources cease to exist?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Kalena,
> 
> Do you think much about the things that are happening in the world? What are your thoughts? Do you feel safe with the way things are going in this world?


LincTex, reading all of your related posts, I gotta say you obviously are a great dad with this kind of encouraging attitude and responses. I thank and respect you for that.

DIYwithease, I hope you feel welcome here and continue to visit. Look around and learn what this forum can teach us. In relation to this thread, I stock up on vegetarian and vegan foods in case of an emergency (tornado, floods, power outage, job loss) because we have a vegetarian in our family. We include everyones likes and dislikes so everyone in the family with have nourishing food in case we can't go to a store for a period of time.
Do you and your family have a garden? Container gardening is a great way to grow your own organic vegetables with limited space. You can find lots of info about vegetable gardening in the Food forums and subforums. Feel free to share recipes and learn gardening skills in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my best friends is vegan and struggling with that thought as well. What about all the raw food folk who all but live on avocados and pineapple and dwell on the east coast? At lease corn and other grains + beans or lentils and such is a complete protein. There are also the nuts, which can be baked into bread or just eaten. Course you have to be able to grind it, leaven it, bake it . . . . I guess I will stick to my balanced somewhat paleo omnivore diet. All the processed food may be gone (and good riddance) - no more tofu icecream, and a lot of the fake meat products require refrigeration or freezing and have a pretty short shelf life even then (I do like sausage but am working on making it myself as a dry cured and smoked product that will keep forever!) Why you would want fake meat is beyond me -- if you don't like soy, don't eat soy. I don't eat it myself unless it is fermented in some way (miso, tempeh). It is bad for you otherwise and most all you can buy now is GMO which there is NO WAY we are eating that in our house.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Coastal said:


> I was wondering what will happen to the vegans....


Malnourishment. The ONLY reason the Lykov family survived while living in the Taiga for 40 years was they still trapped and hunted whatever critters they could.

When you need protein (and everyone does), often the only source might be meat of some form. Without it, you die a slow death.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> LincTex, reading all of your related posts, I gotta say you obviously are a great dad with this kind of encouraging attitude and responses. I thank and respect you for that.


Gee, thanks! 
It has been a growth process - I grew up in a family of angry, yelling Germans and I learned/thought that is how I was supposed to raise my family....

I was wrong.

Things ARE much better... now 



Lake Windsong said:


> DIYwithease,
> Do you and your family have a garden? Container gardening is a great way to grow your own organic vegetables with limited space. You can find lots of info about vegetable gardening in the Food forums and subforums. Feel free to share recipes and learn gardening skills in the appropriate forums.


Oh yes, excellent advice! Most people don't "know" how much they enjoy raising vegetables and gardening until they actually do it first, then wondered how they got along without it 

I grew up farming... I love to see things grow!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> She is a tween who thinks this forum will earn her "cool points"


Ok that other post about me you said didn't bother me BUT THIS DOES!!!!!!! I am no a cool kid and I'm against anything of the sort so please never say that again.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Kalena,
> 
> Do you think much about the things that are happening in the world? What are your thoughts? Do you feel safe with the way things are going in this world?


No whatever happens in the world will happen and I can't change that! And no many things that happen in the world are quite scary but I turn to my family and friends for comfort!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Coastal said:


> I have some Vegan friends, I was wondering the other day what will happen to the vegans when the world changes and all the designer vegetables and non animal protein sources cease to exist?


Many will have to resort to meat yet again


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Momturtle said:


> One of my best friends is vegan and struggling with that thought as well. What about all the raw food folk who all but live on avocados and pineapple and dwell on the east coast? At lease corn and other grains + beans or lentils and such is a complete protein. There are also the nuts, which can be baked into bread or just eaten. Course you have to be able to grind it, leaven it, bake it . . . . I guess I will stick to my balanced somewhat paleo omnivore diet. All the processed food may be gone (and good riddance) - no more tofu icecream, and a lot of the fake meat products require refrigeration or freezing and have a pretty short shelf life even then (I do like sausage but am working on making it myself as a dry cured and smoked product that will keep forever!) Why you would want fake meat is beyond me -- if you don't like soy, don't eat soy. I don't eat it myself unless it is fermented in some way (miso, tempeh). It is bad for you otherwise and most all you can buy now is GMO which there is NO WAY we are eating that in our house.


Aw thank you and I don't really eat fake meat because it isn't a big thing for me but other ways such as what you said I tend to eat for protein


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> No whatever happens in the world will happen and I can't change that! And no many things that happen in the world are quite scary but I turn to my family and friends for comfort!


Why are you on a preparedness forum if you think you can't change anything? If you will turn to your friends and family for comfort are you at least preparing for bad things to happen such as storing food and water?


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Lake Windsong said:


> LincTex, reading all of your related posts, I gotta say you obviously are a great dad with this kind of encouraging attitude and responses. I thank and respect you for that.
> 
> DIYwithease, I hope you feel welcome here and continue to visit. Look around and learn what this forum can teach us. In relation to this thread, I stock up on vegetarian and vegan foods in case of an emergency (tornado, floods, power outage, job loss) because we have a vegetarian in our family. We include everyones likes and dislikes so everyone in the family with have nourishing food in case we can't go to a store for a period of time.
> Do you and your family have a garden? Container gardening is a great way to grow your own organic vegetables with limited space. You can find lots of info about vegetable gardening in the Food forums and subforums. Feel free to share recipes and learn gardening skills in the appropriate forums.


Yes I have a garden and use it as often as possible for saving money and before winter I it up roots too!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Why are you on a preparedness forum if you think you can't change anything? If you will turn to your friends and family for comfort are you at least preparing for bad things to happen such as storing food and water?


Ok do I try to change the society but the way it is now isn't easy so I try but being young makes It harder and yes I do prepare.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you the only one in your family who feels it would be *wise* to prepare for uncertain future events, or do you also have the support of others?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Are you the only one in your family who feels it would be *wise* to prepare for uncertain future events, or do you also have the support of others?


Don't bother, Lintex. 
*I call shenanigans!*


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Are you the only one in your family who feels it would be wise to prepare for uncertain future events, or do you also have the support of others?


Yes not many people in my family think about the future!!!!!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Don't bother, Lintex.
> I call shenanigans!


What's wrong with this one!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything gluten/wheat free?
I have a nasty allergy.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Magus said:


> Anything gluten/wheat free?
> I have a nasty allergy.


Screw my account


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> Screw my account


Then leave already. You are just setting yourself up.

BTW you think I'm bad...!? Magus is not someone you want to piss off. He is *WORSE* than I am.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Then leave already. You are just setting yourself up.
> 
> BTW you think I'm bad...!? Magus is not someone you want to piss off. He is WORSE than I am.


I don't care.... Btw I really am sorry and I don't think your a bad parent! HOW WOULD I KNOW! And you don't abuse! I just lost my temper I'll make a new account


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please just leave and not come back!


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Please just leave and not come back!


I'm coming back with a new account!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DIYwithease said:


> I'm coming back with a new account!


I'll troll you again.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I'll troll you again.


Have you nothing better to do than to pick on a 12 year old?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Coastal said:


> Have you nothing better to do than to pick on a 12 year old?


According to that same "12 yr old" I'm a child abuser.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. This is going nowhere.


----------

